
Debugging Your Operating System: A Lesson in Memory Allocation - jsnell
https://lukasa.co.uk/2016/12/Debugging_Your_Operating_System/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13141912](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13141912)
because of an annoying limitation of our software. It keeps about 3 days'
worth of stories in RAM, which means that if we re-up a post from 3 days ago
(as explained below), we're taking a chance with it no longer appearing on the
front page, which is computed from RAM. Someone will now ask why we don't
'just' (<\-- I call it the J-word) keep everything in RAM since how much data
can HN possibly have, and my answer will be first a mad cackle of
exasperation, followed by the info that we have lots of memory we don't get to
use because garbage collector, and that we're working on a fix but it's a
medium term kind of thing that we work on when we can.

------
alpb
OT: It looks like this is posted for the 4th time now:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=lukasa.co.uk](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=lukasa.co.uk)

~~~
jsnell
If you check the id numbers, you'll see that this was actually the first time
it was posted :-P

HN moderators will occasionally give stories that didn't get a lot of traction
a second chance. To prevent people from wondering why a week old submission is
on the front page, it'll show up with a fresh timestamp.

~~~
Achshar
HN basically a blog now. People can submit stuff but there is no consistency
about anything.

